# internet plus rapide en wifi ou avec cable ethernet ??



## prolol (9 Juillet 2008)

je me demandais si on ne perdait pas en rapidité avec le wifi ...???!!


----------



## g.robinson (9 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,

jusqu'à aujourd'hui, l'ethernet reste le plus rapide...


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> jusqu'à aujourd'hui, l'ethernet reste le plus rapide...



et le plus fiable


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Ethernet  

Mais je dois dire que le wifi dans le jardin sur un transat avec un petit verre a quelque chose de plus agréable que l'ethernet


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2008)

z'êtes sûrs ?

considérons un accès adsl à 10Mo, un wifi à 11Mo et un ethernet à 100Mo ....

on pourrait même avoir un wifi à 54Mo et un gigabitlan, que cela n'augmenterait pas pour autant la vitesse de l'adsl .....

me gourre-je ?


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

En fait, cela dépend de l'usage fait.
Si seulement internet pour augmenter son activité sur macgé, le wifi est parfait car il permet une mobilité.
Contre exemple, je publie beaucoup de dossiers pour le boulot (documents numérisés et OCRisés) téléchargeables qui sont hébergés sur un osXserveur, ben celui-là, il est en ethernet et IP fixe pour ne pas polluer le trafic et risquer les sauts d'IP intempestifs. Au cul du routeur 
Par contre, ma machine perso, elle reste en wifi à l'exception de la connexion gigabit quand je fais un clone sur le serveur (cad une fois par semaine pendant la nuit)


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> En fait, cela dépend de l'usage fait.
> Si seulement internet pour augmenter son activité sur macgé, le wifi est parfait car il permet une mobilité.
> Contre exemple, je publie beaucoup de dossiers pour le boulot (documents numérisés et OCRisés) téléchargeables qui sont hébergés sur un osXserveur, ben celui-là, il est en ethernet et IP fixe pour ne pas polluer le trafic et risquer les sauts d'IP intempestifs. Au cul du routeur
> Par contre, ma machine perso, elle reste en wifi à l'exception de la connexion gigabit quand je fais un clone sur le serveur (cad une fois par semaine pendant la nuit)


 
on est d'accord

ethernet pour tout ce qui est en local (tranfert entre machines), et wifi pour le net...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> on est d'accord
> 
> ethernet pour tout ce qui est en local (tranfert entre machines), et wifi pour le net...


 
Et pour la classe ! C'est quand même anti classe de dire : "je ne peux pas venir surfer dans la jardin, je n'ai pas de carte wifi"


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> "je ne peux pas venir surfer dans la jardin, je n'ai pas de carte wifi"



ça me fait penser que faut j'aille acheter la débroussailleuse


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et pour la classe ! C'est quand même anti classe de dire : "je ne peux pas venir surfer dans la jardin, je n'ai pas de carte wifi"


 
ah ouais, super la classe 

1) tu fais l'associal.... tout le monde s'amuse au jardin, sauf le petit geek pommé qui a le nez collé à l'écran à cause...

2) des reflets du soleil sur ce satané écran brillant..... euh... sans moi


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ouais, super la classe
> 
> 1) tu fais l'associal.... tout le monde s'amuse au jardin, sauf le petit geek pommé qui a le nez collé à l'écran à cause...
> 
> 2) des reflets du soleil sur l'écran..... euh... sans moi


 

1) En général si je dis ça c'est que je vais tout seul dans le jardin 
2) A l'ombre des arbres je me suis regardé un battlestar gallactica il y a 2 semaines c'était parfait  (et j'ai une dalle brillante de macbook )


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 1) En général si je dis ça c'est que je vais tout seul dans le jardin
> 2) A l'ombre des arbres je me suis regardé un battlestar gallactica il y a 2 semaines c'était parfait  (et j'ai une dalle brillante de macbook )


 

rôôô, allez hop, prochain rdv, AES dans le jardin du pharmacien.... 

viendez nombreux, y'a des arbres, de l'ombre, et une connexion haut débit......


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> viendez nombreux, y'a des arbres, de l'ombre, et une connexion haut débit......


 
Haut débit haut débit :mouais::mouais: Je dois avoir 1 ou 2 Mo.... pas de quoi gérer plus de 5 personnes à la fois


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Haut débit haut débit :mouais::mouais: Je dois avoir 1 ou 2 Mo.... pas de quoi gérer plus de 5 personnes à la fois


 


allez, on va arrêter de floudre là .....

à +


----------



## prolol (9 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> on est d'accord
> 
> ethernet pour tout ce qui est en local (tranfert entre machines), et wifi pour le net...



en fait c'est à cause du boitier HD de ma Freebox... on est sur 2 étages et le problème c'est que par l'électricité le freeplug ne fonctionne pas, et que je suis obligé de mettre la box ADSL à coté de la HD de la tv, du coup je suis obligé de passer en wifi... est ce que je vais avoir une perte importante ? et est ce que mon mac alu 20' (avant dernière génération) a une bonne carte wifi pour cela ?


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

la transmission par le courant fonctionne très bien sous condition express de ne pas avoir d'inversion de phase sur le parcours (maintenant, si t'es bricoleur, inverser une phase, c'est pas la mort)


----------



## prolol (9 Juillet 2008)

justement je ne suis pas bricoleur du tout !!!!  :/

personne ne sait pour  la perte en wifi par rapport au cable ethernet ?


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juillet 2008)

chez moi, mon mac avec airport est plus rapide qu'un pécé qui est sur mon réseau en éthernet, mais c'est vista qui le ralentit.
avec airport, on pers très peu de rapidité


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

J'étais tout en wifi chez moi jusqu'à l'arrivé d'un mac mini transformé en media center. Pour accelerer les transferts j'ai tout branché en Ethernet.
Ya pas à dire, la navigation sur internet et bien plus réactive en ethernet sur mon imac alu. Je pense que le câble ethernet supprime le temps de latence de wifi et évidement n'est jamais sujet au interférence comme le wifi.
En tout cas je ne suis pas pret de repasser en wifi pour les machines fixes

Par contre, pour les mobiles (ibook, iphone) difficile de se passer du wifi  surtout pour regarder BSG sur le balcon


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juillet 2008)

on peut connecter l'iphone en éthernet ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> on peut connecter l'iphone en éthernet ?


 

Heu si tu trouves un cable pourquoi pas..... mais non je ne crois pas


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> on peut connecter l'iphone en éthernet ?



bah non.... ou alors j'ai pas trouvé la prise  


edit : Grilled par le pharmacien !


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> edit : Grilled par le pharmacien !


 
Avec une activité à 7% t'allais pas me griller quand même


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Avec une activité à 7% t'allais pas me griller quand même



a cause du wifi ça ....


----------



## prolol (9 Juillet 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> chez moi, mon mac avec airport est plus rapide qu'un pécé qui est sur mon réseau en éthernet, mais c'est vista qui le ralentit.
> avec airport, on pers très peu de rapidité



tous les imacs alu sont équipés du wifi ou il faut acheter quelque chose en plus ??

que c'est compliqué l'informatique !!


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

prolol a dit:


> tous les imacs alu sont équipés du wifi ou il faut acheter quelque chose en plus ??
> 
> que c'est compliqué l'informatique !!


 
Equipé 
Seulement sur le macpro ou c'est en option


----------



## prolol (9 Juillet 2008)

ah enfin une bonne nouvelle !!!!!! merci !!!!


----------



## prolol (9 Juillet 2008)

et pour faire simple, est ce que l'on peut utiliser ce genre d'appareil,
afin de relier la FreeHD (qui serait du coup directement liée à la Box) au poste tv sans wifi:
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/578760/art/philips/transmetteur-audio-video.html


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

vous oubliez quelque chose d'important dans votre comparaison wifi vs ethernet
C'est l'encryptage éventuel et les vérifications permanentes que vous êtes autorisés à vous logguer, notamment en wep
Faites l'expérience avec et sans sécurité, vous allez voir, la différence aussi est notable.
Alors qu'en ethernet, nada, rien, no nothing


----------



## prolol (10 Juillet 2008)

ouhla... c'est quoi ces histoires de sécurité et c'est quoi logguer ??


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juillet 2008)

prolol a dit:


> ouhla... c'est quoi ces histoires de sécurité et c'est quoi logguer ??


 
se logguer = se connecter: quand tu allumes ton mac, il va chercher les réseaux wifi disponibles et "se logguer" à celui que tu lui as indiqué

sécurité: une méthode de cryptage est conseillée pour éviter que n'importe qui puisse se connecter à ton réseau wifi

ce que vleroy explique donc, à juste titre, c'est qu'une sécurité (cryptage wep ou wpa) ralentit le transfer de données, car elles sont cryptées à l'envoi puis décryptées à la réception... en gros ....


----------



## prolol (10 Juillet 2008)

aaaahhhhhhh ok !

là c'est simple, merci ! 

et la perte est estimée à combien en pourcentage ?

(je sais je n'ai que des questions comme ça ...  )


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juillet 2008)

prolol a dit:


> aaaahhhhhhh ok !
> 
> là c'est simple, merci !
> 
> ...



4,245% pour le wep
6,765% pour le wpa
.
.
.
à peu près
.
.
.



:rateau:


----------



## prolol (11 Juillet 2008)

ça c'est du précis...!!! bon même si t'avais marqué 4% et 6% ça le faisait ... 

en fait c'est vraiment minim comme perte, 
je m'attendais à quelque chose comme 15% à 20% !!

merci beaucoup !


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

prolol a dit:


> ça c'est du précis...!!! bon même si t'avais marqué 4% et 6% ça le faisait ...
> 
> en fait c'est vraiment minim comme perte,
> je m'attendais à quelque chose comme 15% à 20% !!
> ...



bon primo, les chiffres donnés sont bidons, c'était pour rire, tout le monde l'avait compris.
Au lieu de te donner la réponse, on va poser une question:
Est-ce qu'à ton avis ton processeur d'une part, et les composants de la box peuvent avoir un effet?

Si oui, tu viens de comprendre que chaque cas est particulier

Maintenant, de façon relative, il est clair que l'ethernet est environ 10 fois plus rapide qu'un wifi, un gigabit depuis un serveur en local, 100 fois, et qu'un cryptage ralentit de quelques pourcents le trafic (en fonction du type de cryptage et de la machine qui crypte et décrypte à la volée). Ce sont là des ordres de grandeur qui peuvent également varier en fonction des natures de câbles, et des distances


----------



## prolol (11 Juillet 2008)

ah okkkkkkkkk !!!! je comprends mieux ... merci !!


----------

